
Cambridge startup claims breakthrough EV battery that can charge in 6 minutes - rhegart
https://electrek.co/2019/08/28/startup-claims-breakthrough-electric-car-battery-charge-6-mins/
======
TooSmugToFail
Beat me to posting this. It sounds quite promising, especially if it really
comes to market in 2020. Wonder what's the Wh/kg.

